
5 reasons Not to choose Atlassian JIRA for agile projects - phicompl
https://medium.com/@sensinum/5-reasons-not-to-choose-atlassian-jira-for-agile-projects-aeb1fd4ffc7a#.4q60vt8nj
======
thomk
We use Jira for agile and this article is pretty spot on. We finally have it
configured to fit our workflow, but, that took a while. Also; Atlassian likes
to change the UI quite a bit in Jira (stop f*cking with it already!) so every
week or so you get to learn something new.

In fact, we're considering rolling our own app to handle tickets/hours because
of it.

~~~
farkas
I think you may have been caught up in a once-off UI rewrite over the last
year. In general we don't change things that often, though there are minor
improvements we try to roll out regularly.

Love more context on what you found jarring?

